# Roundcube - Login nicht möglich (Authentication failed)



## HomerS (25. Apr. 2016)

Habe Roundcube installiert und alles schön nach Anleitung ...
Habe dann im Ispconfig 3 ein Email konto angelegt.
So... wenn ich nun versuche mich einzuloggen, sagt der mir nur "Anmeldung fehlgeschlagen".
Email und Passwort sind aber richtig...

Im Netz bin ich natürlich jeder möglichen Problemlösung nachgegangen, aber leider ohne erfolg.
Neuinstallation von Dovecot usw. hat leider nichts gebracht!
Mir kommt es so vor als wenn die Anmeldedaten von ispconfig nicht gelesen werden.
In der MySQL Datenbank ist die Tabelle roundcubemail -> users leer. (Sollte wahrscheinlich so sein, weil die Daten von der Ispconfig Datenbank gelesen werden !?)

/opt/roundcube/logs/errors:

```
[25-Apr-2016 13:55:20 +0200]: <tg6lpgpf> IMAP Error: Login failed for info@redst****.de from **.**.**.**. AUTHENTICATE PLAIN: Authentication failed. in /opt/roundcube/program/lib/Roundcube/rcube_imap.php on line 198 (POST /webmail/?_task=login?_task=login&_action=login)
```
/opt/roundcube/logs/imap: 

```
[25-Apr-2016 13:55:16 +0200]: <tg6lpgpf> [B89E] C: A0001 ID ("name" "Roundcube" "version" "1.1.3" "php" "5.6.19-0+deb8u1" "os" "Linux" "command" "/webmail/?_task=login")
[25-Apr-2016 13:55:16 +0200]: <tg6lpgpf> [B89E] S: * ID ("name" "Dovecot")
[25-Apr-2016 13:55:16 +0200]: <tg6lpgpf> [B89E] S: A0001 OK ID completed.
[25-Apr-2016 13:55:16 +0200]: <tg6lpgpf> [B89E] C: A0002 AUTHENTICATE PLAIN ****** [45]
[25-Apr-2016 13:55:20 +0200]: <tg6lpgpf> [B89E] S: A0002 NO [AUTHENTICATIONFAILED] Authentication failed.
```
Was ich hier komisch finde, ist das hier ID ("name" "Dovecot") kommt und nicht evtl. die Email adresse????

Große verwirrung. Vielleicht kann jemand weiterhelfen.


----------



## florian030 (25. Apr. 2016)

Kannst Du dich sonst mit den Daten über imap/pop3 anmelden?


----------



## HomerS (25. Apr. 2016)

Ich habe es über Thunderbird versucht, aber da sagt der mir auch die Zugangsdaten würden nicht stimmen.... Oô


----------



## florian030 (25. Apr. 2016)

Dann ist wohl Paßwort oder Benutzer falsch. Bei Benuzter die komplette Email-Adresse nehmen


----------



## HomerS (25. Apr. 2016)

Kann ich ausschließen... Habe das Email Konto nochmal angelegt und mir die Daten klartext in mein Notepad++ geschrieben.


----------



## Till (25. Apr. 2016)

Roundcube logged sich ganz normal per imap (dovecot) ein und dovecot authentifiziert sich über die ispconfig DB. Geht denn der Login mit einem Desktop email client? Du hattest Doch ein anderes controlpanel vorher auf dem server wenn ich mich recht entsinne (also ohne komplette server neuinstallation)?


----------



## HomerS (25. Apr. 2016)

Habe es mit Thunderbird versucht allerdings auch ohne erfolg.
Und ja vorher war Plesk aber ich habe vorher sämtliche Pakete vorher removed und purged, damit ja kein plesk gesindel mehr drauf ist.
Mit Squirrelmail hat es ja erst funktioniert. Dann hab ich Roundcube installiert, und seitdem geht keins von beidem mehr, bezüglich Login....

Hatte auch beides nochmal entfernt und neu installiert



Zitat von Till:


> Roundcube logged sich ganz normal per imap (dovecot) ein und dovecot authentifiziert sich über die ispconfig DB. Geht denn der Login mit einem Desktop email client? Du hattest Doch ein anderes controlpanel vorher auf dem server wenn ich mich recht entsinne (also ohne komplette server neuinstallation)?


----------

